# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Moving from Boston to Los Angeles without problems

## slada

I never thought that it was possible to move from one apartment to another without any problems, moreover, over a distance of more than 4000 km. I'm talking about my own move from Boston to Los Angeles which was just a week ago. And only now I realized the benefits of the moving company here which completely completed all the work of packing things and dismantling furniture. After all, for such a distance, everything must be carefully packed and properly laid on vehicles so that there is no damage on the road. In the end, I was moved to a new apartment without any problems and headaches.

----------

